# Rogue Sport Transmission Dipstick



## SanMan814 (Feb 2, 2018)

So after pulling my hair out I found the dipstick....well the PLUG. No dipstick attached. WTF? anyway, anyone have a good recommendation on a dipstick/ plug replacement of this ridiculous stock plug?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What year is your vehicle? If it's a 2013 and up, the CVT was redesigned with no dip stick. The checking is performed under the case using a special filler tube. It's best to take the vehicle to a Nissan dealer to check the fluid level.


----------



## SanMan814 (Feb 2, 2018)

It's a 17. I flat out refuse to goto a dealer. The prices they charge are crazy. It should be illegal how they force you to use them for repairs and checks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can actually check the CVT fluid level yourself; it's fairly easy to do as long as you have 4 jack stands or ramps and at least one 3 ton hydraulic floor jack; the reason being, the car MUST BE LEVEL during the fluid check otherwise the fluid level will be incorrect! Be aware that there's the overflow plug on the converter housing and there is also a drain plug on the CVT oil pan; don't confuse the two. Use only Genuine NISSAN CVT Fluid NS-3, not NS-2.

You can download a copy of the FSM from:
https://diyservicemanuals.com/nissan-rogue-service-repair-manuals/

You'll find that the web site lists rogue models only up to 2014; however most of the 2014 data will apply to your 2017 model.

I've attached a Thumbnail of a section of the FSM showing the checking procedure:


----------



## Shandella12 (Mar 15, 2020)

SanMan814 said:


> So after pulling my hair out I found the dipstick....well the PLUG. No dipstick attached. WTF? anyway, anyone have a good recommendation on a dipstick/ plug replacement of this ridiculous stock plug?


I hate this car it cant just be regular checks the videos I have watched talk about a tab you have to push I have still yet to get the stupid thing off to be able to check it


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Shandella12 said:


> I hate this car it cant just be regular checks the videos I have watched talk about a tab you have to push I have still yet to get the stupid thing off to be able to check it


Use a tiny screw driver to hold the tab in while slowly wiggling the plug; take your time and it'll come out. It uses an O-ring for sealing and it does seal too well. Put a little bit of ATF on the ring; it'll help the next time you want to check the fluid.


----------

